# Vexilar



## Vernon.Miller

I am looking at getting a Vexilar, but have never really used one. Watching the market a little, it doesn't appear that the price for these really drop a significant amount. Most of my fishing is in 20 ftw.

So my question is, should I really dump a whole lot into one, or get the basic FL-8 (roughly 250)?


----------



## NDfromMN2004

The entry level Marcum has bottom 5' zoom. The Vex fl-8 does not. This is like arguing ford or chevy, but I would go with the marcum. It works for all the ice fishing I do.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Here is my 2 cents.

I have owned an fl-8 and I now own an fl-20. I have fished with guys who own marcums.

Marcum and Vexlar are both great units and worth the money.

The Fl-8 will do what you want for fishing in 20 ft or less. They also work good for fishing in deeper water as well. But I am telling you the bottom zoom is well worth any extra $$$. So if I were you I would look at getting a lower entry marcum that has the zoom if that is all you really want to spend.


----------



## drjongy

There is a reason probably 90% use a Vexilar compared to other machines.

I would never consider a unit without the bottom zoom, and neither should you. The FL-18
would work for you just fine.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I own a Marcum LX-5 and a Vex-22 - They both have pros and cons but they both have the bottom zoom as mentioned. I wouldn't fish without it either.


----------



## walleyecandy

IMO- used electronical equipment doesn't hold value unless you know the owner took care of it. The fl8 is a $150 used item, maybe a little more in a nice case or with a new battery ... otherwise just own a new one! Reeds has great deals n hardly ever get underbid. Bottom zoom is nice if you insist on needing it, just remember: suspended fish sometimes sneak past... I don't use vexilars enough to be a expert but im on Lake of the Woods 3 weekends a year- up there you NEED them, but don't drop a truck payment on the high powered ones- they are smoke n mirrors in my opinion ...... I just got back from fishing and had no issue keeping up with the 22, not sayin im better or anything.....just saying my $150 unit is just as good as his new $500 toy.


----------



## walleyecandy

Quick sidenote for people using bottom zoom on Lake of the Woods: those marks at 14' in 26' are big walleyes .... Just saying,,,,,,,, on zoom you won't see them and thus-won't reel up to catch them..... but I understand that we like what we like and use what works-and no one should tell anyone else how to enjoy life. Happy trails!


----------



## gonehunting

Check out Glen's Army/Navy Outdoor online store. Great Prices on FL-20 and FL-22s. Reeds will match their prices if you call them. Supplies are getting limited. Don't wait.


----------



## drjongy

walleyecandy said:


> Quick sidenote for people using bottom zoom on Lake of the Woods: those marks at 14' in 26' are big walleyes .... Just saying,,,,,,,, on zoom you won't see them and thus-won't reel up to catch them.....


The left side is the zoom and the right side of the flasher still shows the entire water column, so yes, you can see the suspended fish throughout even when fishing with bottom zoom.


----------



## walleyecandy

Good point. I was referring to the fl18 though. Im sure the 20 & 22 must have a bunch of features I don't know about too. For what I use mine for and at $150- my fl8 is what i like. I'd personally prefer more tackle or a couple more days in the rental shack or cabin as opposed to the expensive vexilars. Just my logic. To each their own.

Does anyone know anything about hummingbird's ice pack to make my 798 a ice depthfinder? Can it take the cold?


----------



## knutson24

I have not experienced this first hand but I've heard quite a few complaints about marcums sending out a lot of interference to other near by flashers compared to their vexilar counter part.


----------



## walleyecandy

I'm not an expert by any means but anytime 3 vexilars are on at the same time-there is an issue with interference but usually it is manageable if you switch channels or frequency. One of the buddies had a rental Marcum and that one wasn't having problems, but I'd guess it was because Marcum and Vexilar aren't using the same technology ...

I'm still looking for anyone that owns a hummingbird that they bought the conversion kit to use for ice fishing.


----------



## knutson24

walleyecandy said:


> I'm not an expert by any means but anytime 3 vexilars are on at the same time-there is an issue with interference but usually it is manageable if you switch channels or frequency.


That is one thing I have noticed when fishing in close proximity to other Vexi's but doesn't hinder performance once you defruit the frequency.


----------



## Mafgria

but I understand that we like what we like and use what works-and no one should tell anyone else how to enjoy life. Happy trails!


----------

